# Does Anyone know



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a question, as we are trying to cover all our angles at the moment (until we know more on monday) if it turned out that I get less than the required 8 follies for the egg share, I know I can do one of 3 things, donate all to the recipient and have another go totally free, to go ahead, let the recipient have the 1st 4 and I have whatever is remaining, or I can keep them all myself and if it doesnt work then I cant egg share again, but is this cant egg share at THAT clinic, or any clinic again?

Dh is saying that if it happens we should go ahead and keep them all and if it doesnt work to find another clinic and try again, but Im more for the side of let the recipient have them and try again. Im just not sure, as if I dont respond well this time, it might be worse next time?

I know that I cant decide any of these until after my scan on monday and my chat with Lena, but I just wanted to sort of start getting things clear in my head, if that makes sense?

I never worried about not getting enough eggs, that was the one thing I wasnt bothered about can you believe! Typical. 

Its going to be such a long weekend, I just want to get scanned and find out.   Sorry for being miserable. 

Ta for reading!!!
me
xx
xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Kate

This is a toughie I know because I went in to my clinic on EC day really unsure as to whether I would have to make such a decision myself. As it was, there was no need and everything went ahead normally for me. For what it's worth, I was going to go for the donate all, free cycle option. It's a very personal decision though and for me, made simpler by the fact that I had no DH's opinion to take into account. 

I think for you, a worthwhile question to ask of your clinic is if you took the donate all option, what could they do for your next try to make the outcome more favourable. Would they change the drugs (some people react differently to different stimms drugs) or maybe switch to short protocol (as I understand it, SP is often used for poor responders). If they think they could make changes that would make a difference to another attempt or they don't think there is anything they could change, at least you would be more informed for making this decision. 

With regards to your egg sharing again question, I think it would be up to the individual clinic to decide. I guess if you went to another clinic they would ask your history and may request your notes so they would find out about this cycle. It's a tricky one hun and I until the question is asked of other clinics, one that I don't think you will know the answer to. 

Anyway, I hope that it won't come to that and that you will have some good news on Monday. I always stimm quicker later on in the cycle so lets hope it's the same for you. Sending         your way.

Lou
XX


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

kateag said:


> Just a question, as we are trying to cover all our angles at the moment (until we know more on monday) if it turned out that I get less than the required 8 follies for the egg share, I know I can do one of 3 things, donate all to the recipient and have another go totally free, to go ahead, let the recipient have the 1st 4 and I have whatever is remaining, or I can keep them all myself and if it doesnt work then I cant egg share again, but is this cant egg share at THAT clinic, or any clinic again?
> 
> Dh is saying that if it happens we should go ahead and keep them all and if it doesnt work to find another clinic and try again, but Im more for the side of let the recipient have them and try again. Im just not sure, as if I dont respond well this time, it might be worse next time?
> 
> ...


im at care m/c and they have told us that if less than 8 eggs are recovered then two options are available. the first is that the donor to use all the eggs at no additional cost and no further commitment.or all the eggs are given to the recipient and the donors cycle cancelled.then the donor will be given the opportunity to come for a further free treatment cycle if there is less than three mature follicles develop then they would recommend the cycle should be cancelled and no further treatment could be offered under egg share so reading what your clinic is saying sounds pretty much the same as what mine does, also due to me having treatment previously at birmingham i had to have a very detailed assesment of my previouse past infertility, the criteria that had to satisfy them was that,id had previouse ivf with greater than 10 eggs,preferably must have two overies,so all clinics sound like they have to follow certain criterias, its a hard decision to make and my husband and i both havent decided what we will do if this happens its a hard decision to have to make!  dont worry fingers crossed 4 tomorrow u are worrying before you get there have a chill day today


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya hun

Lets hope this wont be the decision u have to make.But it must be a awful thing to have top consider.To be honest i wud find it VERY hard to donate to recipiant but then next time they most likely change ur meds etc even short protcoll so then u probely respond beter and u got them all for urself.I heard that if u were to keep them all to urself and it failed u wont be allowed to egg share again at any clinic. Anyways its not going to come to this descision++++++++++++++++++

Goodluck for ur scan kate look forward to positive news
Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, thanks for replying.

Kelly, its the same at Lister, if I decide to keep all the eggs for myself I wouldnt be allowed to share there again, so thats why I was wondering if I could share at another clinic, but like Lou and Shelly said another clinic probably wouldnt want me if I am a poor responder. 
So I think, should the scan come back with no new growth (if a some have grown will they let me stimm for a few more days?) I am going to have to ask if they can do anything to improve my response, if they can then I will donate to the recipient, and if they cant I will just have to keep them all and pray that it works.

I think.  

I just cant believe that I have to even think about this? Why can I not respond properly.

xxxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Kate 
I am aware of a few Lister egg share ladies that have been in this position and all have made the best decision for themselves and their circumstances, there is not a right or wrong decision only what you can live with 

If you do not get enough eggs this time and chose to give them all away for this cycle and get a cycle to yourself at least you can have the benefit of another cycle with the info gained re your response and drug doseage needed for you and the benefit of a whole cycle of all the eggs for you and not the numbers pressure  
Also under this system you would be able to egg share again in the future if needed 

So hope tomorrow brings better news 
     
Dianne x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Kate

Hope ur ok hunny am thinking if ya.  
Its such a hard decision to make.  
Everyones decision is different,and i agree with Dianne, you have to make a decision u can live with.
We have decided if it happens to us then we will donate all and get a free cycle to ourselves(at least then they would be able to alter protocol or drugs).
Try not to worry, it might all be for nothing.
Let me know how it goes.  Wishing u all the luck in the world.


----------

